# Autotrail Media Pack - European Satnav



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

We've had our new Apache 634 for 2 days now. The cupboards have now been allocated their purpose and the storage area at the back has been filled!
Now I'm onto learning about the satnav!
The manual supplied by Autotrail is, let's say, 'a bit limited'. However I think I've just located a much more detailed manual for the satnav software (which I believe is iGO 8 ).
If you want to know more about how to use the software then take a look here:
http://marketing.igomyway.com/USER_MANUALS/iGO_8/iGO8_R3_PDA_UserManual_English_UK.pdf

Bill


----------

